# CRYING CANT STOP



## olgakorbut

Signs were all good, just been to loo and blood wiped, nothing on 2nd wipe, but it looks like my symptoms were for AF not pg, cant believe it when last night I felt sick like anything, jabbing pains left and right.. It cant be anything else, I got it last time on the Friday then it vanished but Mon on the test day it was negative and AF full blown.

Looks like my last chance is over, cant talk anymore sorry xxx


----------



## leoaimee

olgakorbut im really really sorry to hear your news


----------



## Wombly

so sorry Olgar - if it really is a BFN then just take the time to grieve and have lots of


----------



## spooq

So sorry Olga    I really hope that it isn't a BFN and will actually turn out to be a BFP for you, hun


----------



## olgakorbut

Did get pg but then lost but I know its down to my immune test results, will have to be patient and wait until had treatment and do later in the year when more chance.  Got to camera xray for something else to - let's not go there.  

Hope  everyone is ok, Im resting up at the moment off work but week after next.

Kathy xxxx


----------

